# Floor polyurethane over painted floor?



## paint77 (Oct 11, 2016)

We are putting down a painted plywood floor and are thinking of protecting it with a water based floor polyurethane. The painted floor is Sherwin Williams Porch and Paint.

Is this a good idea for preserving the floor paint?

The wood is new plywood and has been drying for 1 to 2 weeks with the Porch and Paint coating. 

thanks.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Nope, stick with just the paint - touching up becomes a nightmare with the poly on top.


----------



## paint77 (Oct 11, 2016)

I can see the issue. 

Was hoping to preserve the paint better with the polyurethane and then just touch up with polyurethane as needed.

Anyone else with painted floors? How is the wear on these things? Have you tried coating them with some polyurethane...?

thanks


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

I used a water based polyurethane on my floors.

My floors are actually 3/4" Avantech subfloor.
I filled in all the seams, screw holes, and divots with wood putty.
Then I sanded the floors 3 times, coarse, medium, and fine sandpaper.
Then I painted them with water based kilz.
Then I painted the dark color with water based floor and porch paint.
Then I used lighter floor paint for the stenciling.
Then 2 coats of water based polyurethane.

That was 2 years ago; they are still holding up.

Here's some pictures of how they looked after I did them.


























Arky


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

How the heck did you stencil that so well...:wink2:


----------



## paint77 (Oct 11, 2016)

Arky217 said:


> I used a water based polyurethane on my floors.
> 
> My floors are actually 3/4" Avantech subfloor.
> I filled in all the seams, screw holes, and divots with wood putty.
> ...


wow, beautiful and over the top!

There seems to be a split opinion on this. I called Sherwin Williams and they said their paint was good eunf - and do not coat with poly; I can see just repairing the floor occasionally with a little paint and not have to deal with a layer of paint or poly.

The polyurethane people say to go for it and poly the floor, but not the paint experts.

I did the same thing as you with the bathroom: i ripped out the old vinyl and painted the subfloor with Porch and Floor paint. On top of that went some water based floor polyurethane. Seems to be holding fine after a few months.

Anyone know if there is a way to edit our posts after posting?

thanks.

Edit: I did not primer my floors first. Sherwin Williams said not to prime with their floor paint but put it on direct over the bare wood. The thought is that primer is not made to be walked on.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

> Anyone know if there is a way to edit our posts after posting?


There's a time limit. If you don't see the EDIT button, the time has passed.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

I can only say one thing,............MAGNIFICENT JOB. Did you happen to keep track of the hours it took to complete this project?


----------

